# 32 cal Natural



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Raining all day so I decided to check some forks I had drying. Picked out a little one and decided to make a pocket poacher for shooting .32 Caliber lead for birds. In no time at all, I had a nice frame roughed out, I left the bark on the handle and added Gypsy tabs to it. My first intention was to put chains on it but after a half hour of frustration trying to get even bands, I quit and tied on some single Tex exp bands with a Flatband pouch. The fork has a distinct forward lean to it and with that facing me, felt goood in the hand. I shot 10, .32 cal balls and HOLLY COW!, rightt down the pipe at 21 feet within 2" after 10 more the group was maybe 3". WHY??? Just goofing around and killing time I ended up with a very accurate small caliber shooter. Is it the lean, or maybe the tabs? I don,t know but it has opened my eyes to two possibilities for the future. Here it is, nothing fancy, about 2 hours work.
Philly

Edit:
Went back down to the catch box and took 30 shots at 21 feet. Awesome little shooter. Who would of thought a rainy day diversion would shoot so well.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Love the super-straight forks on this one!
Great work!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Do use use glue under the leather or just the tape to hold the tabs on?

Thanks,
Northerner


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice fork


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Do use use glue under the leather or just the tape to hold the tabs on?
> 
> Thanks,
> Northerner


I wrapped a layer of Dental floss then put on the tabs then another layer of floss over the leather. Gave it a quick coat of Super glue on top of the floss and then taped it with Green electrical tape. You can also just groove it for normal OTT set up but tie tabs in with tight latex wrap.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

M_J said:


> Love the super-straight forks on this one!
> Great work!


Thanks MJ, one of the forks was about half again as big as the other as cut, I trimmed a little off with the band saw and rounded it out with the 4 way file. Came out very symetrical. I have no idea what kind if wood it is, has some heavy twisted groves in the bark. It was a tree/shrub about 20 feet tall that blew over in a storm. Been there as long as I can remember, over 30 years before it came down in the wind.
Philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice even branches on that natural Phil-excellent! With that tight grouping,you're sure to be a threat at the shoot Bud. Nice shooting! Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice natural fork, goes to show it doesn't have to be fancy to shoot straight...


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

You know I've been enjoying all the natural shooters I see on here so much I bought a little folding saw so I could always have one with me in case I came across a fork that I wanted. hahaha Excellent job.

Chris


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting, Good fork!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice fork, good shooting!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I like this caliber, flat shooting and seemingly potent enough for very small game. I have never used it for such though.


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

great shooting nice fork like the effect on the handle looks almost like horn


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice going, Philly. I like these small rustic naturals. They're a lot of fun. Good shooting, too. As Tex Shooter once mentioned on one of my posts: "The only important thing about a slingshot is, can you hit with it." Good job Phil.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Gary, some days your are just on, it was one of those days and this little shooter just kept putting them where I was pointing. Fun stuff.
Philly


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

i love the half bark half not


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I like this one Philly, some day in the future I will have a go at making a couple naturals in this manner all in one day. At this point one fork takes a whole weekend, but there is beauty in simplicity and functionality, and you've achieved this...

Looks like a solid little portablesling, all business, especially if you shoot like that with it. Great job, a little work into something that will return the favor with much more enjoyment!

Cheers - John


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Great slingshot!!.. my "omen" slingshot (the one in the avatar) has the exact same backwards lean in the fork, and it's probably my best shooter!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Jon Boy, I really think the backward lean is making the difference, I went out before and shot ten shots at 10 meters and hit 9 out of ten. The lighter bands may also be a contributor, not sure yet. The thing is amazing, I just know I am going to hit the target . Very freaky but I'm not complaining.
Philly


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice Philly. I have used the .31 round balls from my gang mould a lot in the past and their strongest attribute was their very straight trajectory. I used to be able to really shoot them for distance back in the day.

I'm glad you're happy with your new creation and wish you all the best with it.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice slingshot Philly and awesome concistent shooting.. I like the way you arranged the tabs sideways.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nico said:


> Nice slingshot Philly and awesome concistent shooting.. I like the way you arranged the tabs sideways.


Thanks Nico, not enough punch for anything with fur but should be deadly for Starlings.
Philly


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

philly said:


> Jon Boy, I really think the backward lean is making the difference, I went out before and shot ten shots at 10 meters and hit 9 out of ten. The lighter bands may also be a contributor, not sure yet. The thing is amazing, I just know I am going to hit the target . Very freaky but I'm not complaining.
> Philly


I have examined my hold in the mirror when shooting with straighter forks and it seems i just can't seem to hold them level, with the bottom fork (i hold gangsta style) always pushing a little further than the top. But when using the "omen" it levels itself out and i think this is the factor we need to be taking in!! It also helps me to relax my grip a bit more as im not thinking about canting, band misalignment etc.. because it all comes naturally.

I have noticed you shoot hammer grip style tho, which would make it harder to check your hold unless you have a mirror on the ceiling










John-boy


----------



## Gene (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice little shooter! That encourages me to try again with another natural fork. I like the gypsy tabs too, may give that a try!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Jon Boy, i don't shoot hammer, I brace both forks with my fingers. I do hold the sling vertical however. I can't hit a thing Gangsta.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Jon Boy, i don't shoot hammer, I brace both forks with my fingers. I do hold the sling vertical however. I can't hit a thing Gangsta.
Philly


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

One of my favorite little shooters I've made has the backwards cant to the forks as yours does, I think it really helps me out with control...

It is the "Naturally on Cloud 9" natural from a while back, but here is a pic of it in hand so you can see the cant:

http://i1115.photobu...e_/CIMG0381.jpg

It's not a drastic cant, but its there and it helps, ahhhhh we learn something new everyday!

Regards -John


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice John, I am beginning to believe it is helpful probably more so, with the way I hold the fork,vertical. Seems to lock the wrist better.
Philly

Sorry for the double post above.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, it looks to be a nice bird and rat shooter. Keep up the good work and keep those pic coming...best Frogman


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

philly said:


> Hey Jon Boy, i don't shoot hammer, I brace both forks with my fingers. I do hold the sling vertical however. I can't hit a thing Gangsta.
> Philly


I should have done more homework









I can't hit a thing the way you shoot or hammer!! Pure sideways shooter myself.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nico said:


> Nice slingshot Philly and awesome concistent shooting.. I like the way you arranged the tabs sideways.


Nico, the sideways tabs make it easier to tie the flatbands on even. I put a fresh set on yesterday, .030 latex single Tex express band. Still shoots great, it has to be the backwards leaning forks improving grip consistancy that makes it so accurate for my vertical hold style.
Philly


----------

